
Announcing Gogland – Brand New Go IDE from JetBrains - pkaeding
https://blog.jetbrains.com/go/2016/12/15/announcing-gogland-brand-new-go-ide-from-jetbrains/
======
kriptonic
An IDE for Go development! I had no idea they were even working on this. I'm
going to download it right now.

